# Massey Ferguson 35



## hominyfarm

Hello Tractor Forum,

I am new to tractoring and have been lurking around this site for a short period of time. There is a wealth of knowledge here and you seem like friendly folks, so I decided to try and squeeze some information out of the forum.

Knowing that a new tractor is out of the question for me at this time, I have been looking to buy a used tractor. I have no preconceived notions about what to buy and only limited knowledge of what used machines are worth or cost. I have, however, been searching other sites and "trader" sites/papers to increase my knowledge base to make an informed decision.

The Massey and Ford tractors are the most abundant in my area for probably the same reasons they are abundant everywhere else. There were simply a lot of them made... I am not locked into buying locally and I am willing to travel to purchase. The North Carolina/South Carolina/Ohio markets seem abundant with used tractors.

The uses I envision for this tractor are the rough cutting of 10-12 acres every couple of weeks (the land is already cleared of brush as it has been cut twice a year in the past for less than stellar hay). I simply want to cut it more often and cut it on my schedule. The American way.... I also plan to tend my 1000 foot gravel driveway, plant some food plots for deer hunting, plow/tiller my garden, move snow and generally enjoy the tractoring experience. 

I have, at least for the near future, ruled out cutting "the yard" with a tractor. I would not be opposed to "a second used tractor" as long as the wife doesn't buck... (think Smith 8N tractor page lawn mower) until then I plan on purchasing a new Cub or John Deere for that 3 acre chore.

All that being written, I have located a MF 35 that is in what I consider pretty darn good condition. What I need to know is the years these were made and are they considered a good tractor. The overall condition is as follows: there are no discernible leaks with the exception of the "fuel bowl"... It's not bad and there appear to be no rust in the bowl. BTW it is the gas version... The two stage clutch works well and the machine is not a smoker. It started right away and is smoooooth with no hiccups (idles well at 700 RPM... The PTO appears to work well and I did not check the lift but plan to on the next visit. Tires are fair (70-80%)but show some weather cracking between the lugs. I get the feeling this tractor was under roof for most of its life. The tractor has power steering and works well. Left brake works better than the right but there appears to be no brake fluid on or near that wheel... I assume you could adjust the brakes.

Now what I don't like... Someone went crazy with the silver paint on the engine/frame/transmission/plugs/wires/hoses... you get the idea. I hate it when people do that. The dealer is a nice guy(really a nice guy) and talked to me for an hour about the tractor and tractor business. He is asking $4800 for the tractor that he bought from an individual one county over. The individual wanted $5000 for the tractor and my guess the dealer gave him $4500. If he is being honest and I didn't ask what he gave him because that would be "bad form" where I come from. We would get down to brass tacks when I ask him what he has to have out of the tractor. It's the culture here and I would probably have the money in hand when I got that serious.

My feeling on this is the tractor is more likely worth around $4000 tops... I have yet to find one for over $3750 in any trader publication. Did the dealer get burned on this one? He'll get his money back out of it around here as there are several guys who like to restore MF and others.

Thanks for letting me ramble and I await comments. I am going out of town for the next 4-5 days and will take a look at comments and suggestions when I get back. Thanks again.

Hominyfarm


----------



## Ernie

First things first... Welcome to TF.. aas you said it has a wealth of info plus some of the nicest people anywhere.... 

Now to you question as to the year...they were introduced in the late fifties the MF35, as to worth it depends upon the hrs overall shape and does it run w/out smoking heavly.. Is it a leaker....oil water hydraulics? What shape are the tires does it have alot of gear noise as it is moved around? The price of 4500 seems steep for us in this area but could be a good deal if all is well w/ the tractor on the above questions that I was asking... Is there a chance that you could get some pictures of the said tractor???


----------



## psrumors

Welcome to the forum. 

The 35's are awesome little tractors. They will last as long as an 8n with all the features and 8n owner wants. The price is in the range of what a nice diesel 135 would bring, at least around here. Otherwise the tractor sounds nice and if could be had for 4 or less would be a buy from your description.

Don't forget you will have to pay tax on that 4800 which drives the price up. I love the 35s and from the sounds of it what the dealer has is a deluxe model. That will add to the value but still in the high 3's seem more appropriate.

Good luck.


----------



## Live Oak

hominyfarm, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: 

The Massey Ferguson was made from 1964-1974.

HP-PTO: 37.82 

3 cylinder , Displ. Cu. In.: 153 gas engine 

transmission 6F-2R 

Machinery Link lists the following values for a 1969 Massey 135 gas tractor

Premium $4,832 

Good $3,993 

Fair $2,640 


The fact that the dealer has gone crazy with a spray can would really turn me off. I would be wondering what was being covered up? 

The dealer is going the jack the price up into the stratosphere. I am not a big fan of gas powered tractors but for what you are wanting to use it for; it should work just fine. In my opinion, this tractor is not worth much more than about $2,500. The dealer probably paid about $1,500 to $2,000 if he took it on a trade in for a new model or another tractor. I would suggest you keep looking and pass on this tractor and try to find a diesel Massey 135 if you prefer these tractors. Massey 135 are great little machines that just seem to go forever. 

Your best bet is to find a private seller and negotiate a price after demoing the machine and checking it out. Machinery Link will let you look up 3 tractors per day free. Pass on ANY tractor that the owner is using ether to start or expect to be doing an in frame overhaul in the future. 

Try looking in www.traderonline.com .


----------



## hominyfarm

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the replies. I am, however, a bit confused. Chief stated the 35 was built from 1964-74 and Ernieg says they started in the late 50's. Just for personal knowledge in my "quest" for a tractor correct me if I am wrong...

Anyway, I have decided to take a pass on this tractor as I believe it is solid, but not $4500-4800 solid. Looking at the tractor this weekend I think the rubber would need replaced sooner rather than later and the silver paint scares me a bit.

I'll keep looking and look into the MF135 model as Chief instructed. I would love to have a diesel tractor but find the cost prohibitive. Maybe there is a 135 in on the market in my range. 

Untill then I'll keep looking for anything and everything but especially the 35, 135 and 8N. 

Hominyfarm


----------



## Ingersoll444

looks like Chief is talking about the 135. what is a GREAT little tractor. 


The price you got seems a bit high for a older 35.


----------



## parts man

The 35 gas had a 4 cyl Continental Z134,, a good engine, and parts are still readily availlable. The 3cyl gas that Chief mentioned was a Perkins, and has way fewer fans than the Continental. The Perkins diesel is a top notch engine (also 3 cyl), but avoid the older 4 cyl Standard diesel. It is a British made engine, and has a reputation for hard starting and is getting harder to get parts for.

BTW, welcome to TF.com, the greatest bunch of guys on the net!!


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry, I was thinking Massey 135. Anyhow, this looks like a nice machine:

MASSEY FERGUSON 35 Multi-Power Diesel, restored


----------



## DDMattox

Hello New here! Looked on tractor data and couldnt find a the answers to a few questions I have
and was wondering if anyone here could answer for me? Does the 35 have Live hydraulics and Live pto? Also does anyone know what weight the lift will pick up. The version in question would be a gas model. Thanks!


----------

